# Angeln in Cuxhaven 2008 im Hafen möglich?



## lennart90 (13. Dezember 2007)

Hey

Ich werde diesen Sommer (2008) nach CUxhaven fahren (mal wieder), aber dieses mal das erste mal auch angeln wollen.

Brandungs oder Hochsee geräte habe ich nich. Nur eine billige Pilk Rute (15€ oder so^^).
Daher wollte ich fragen wie das mit angeln im Hafen ist.
Ich hatte schon gelesen das man im AMerika-Hafen gut angeln kann, aber einige Hafen zum  Angeln nicht mehr freigegeben sind. 

Daher wollte ich fragen in welchen Hafenbecken ich einfach so meine Köder baden kann? (den 5 Jahres Fischereinschein besitze ich)
Wenn ja, was eigenet sich am besten (pose, grund, patranoster....)?

danke schonmal


----------



## Zanderking91 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven 2008 im Hafen möglich?*

Ja sicher


----------



## bagsta343 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Cuxhaven 2008 im Hafen möglich?*

hi lennart...
war auch schon da... da ist eine grosse steeganlage
in dem bereich solltest du es mal versuchen....
kannst dort fischen....
ist aber nicht so einfach....weil sehr hoch....landen der fische könnte sehr schwierig werden

was hast du denn an material zur auswahl....
evtl. karpfenruten o andere stärkere grundruten?

brauchst in jedem fall einen spaten(schaufel) um bei ebbe watt-würmer auszugraben...
besorg dir mittlere bis grosse aalhaken u plattfisch systeme bzw paternoster für grundmontagen....(mit lockperlen) gibts reichlich...
vielleicht ein paar krallenbleie..., u grundbleie bis max. grenze deiner ruten...lass dir evtl. noch mal neue schnur aufziehen, so 30-35er mono, so viel wie möglich(weite würfe...) 
versuch mal normale grund o durchlaufmontagen auf aal o plattfische....
köfi´s kannst du vor ort im fischgeschäft kaufen...schneid dir einfach herings o makrelenfetzen....

solltest du dir noch etwas neues material zulegen wollen dann rate ich dir von speziellen brandungs-geschichten ab....
sind einfach nicht universell genug einzusetzen...
kauf dir eine starke grundrute mit mind. 100+ wurfgewicht...
so lang wie möglich...

heavy o x heavy feeder, karpfenruten oder oder oder...
was du zuhause auch benutzen kannst...
klassische rutenständer um die ruten steil zu stellen...
als bissanzeiger tun´s  einfache aal-glöckchen.

und dann sprech viel mit einheimischen anglern die du so triffst...
die haben auch immer tipps parat...:m

viel spass u petri 
der bagsta


----------

